# Wendler 5/3/1



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

any one got any before and after pictures of them doing this routine?

recently thought i couldnt get in the gym for another month or two but i decided id join a different gym to balance it out

loooking to start on monday but was after some pictured first?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm only 3 months in to it, so not long enough really to show via pics any difference, though my strength is up and I can see a difference to how I look. I'd go for the Big But Boring lay out if I was you.

Here's a YouTube review a found helpful.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

was my first serious program, no pictures for you but I started it at 13.5 stone with a 140kg deadlift and when I stopped I had a 160kg deadlift at just under 13 stone

if you stick to it, you will progress nicely mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Why do you want pictures , everyone who does it will be different.

Some wont train hard some will, diet can be different also gear use and genetics.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> any one got any before and after pictures of them doing this routine?
> 
> recently thought i couldnt get in the gym for another month or two but i decided id join a different gym to balance it out
> 
> loooking to start on monday but was after some pictured first?


The goal with Wendler is Strength improvements not Aesthetics primarily.

Is your goal to increase your lifts or to look better?


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

cheers lads, i opted to take the main lifts with the bodybuilding assistance of extra sets from here http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/hardcore-look-at-jim-wendlers-5-3-1-powerlifting-system.html


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Sweat said:


> The goal with Wendler is Strength improvements not Aesthetics primarily.
> 
> Is your goal to increase your lifts or to look better?


i want to gain mass but more i want to be strong


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

JohnMichael said:


> i want to gain mass but more i want to be strong


Wendler will defo give you mass, that bodybuilder assistance you linked looks like a fair bit of supplementary work on top of Wendlers core. Will make your sessions fairly long ones i reckon, which could be counter productive if you truly are giving it your all in the 5+, 3+ and 1+ last sets of each prime exercise.

For mass the Wendler basics alone in my opinion is not far off from being enough, no need to over train. Those compounds will help you so much. Maybe just pick 2 supp exercises per prime exercise.

Good luck with it anyway.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Would you say stick with the main lifts one without the assistance?

I want mass and strength but I'm not re-thinking my aproach to wendler


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

I have just started Wendler, and do the "Dave's periodization" routine. I have the pdf book if anyone wants it.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

5/3/1 is a simple but effective program, don't over think it, concentrate on progressing with the main lifts


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

The boring but big program will make you big and strong.

Solid Program.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

its a fantastic routine, but too many people get on it too quickly because its fashionable.

If you can still make linear gains. ie add weight to the bar everyweek or session you will make better gains on other routines.

Its one of my fav cutting routines and great for people who have maxed out their linears gains and are ready to slow progression down from beginner levels


----------

